# Liquid tooth soap with peanut oil



## Nao (Sep 26, 2017)

After reading through the big tooth soap thread I figured I wanted to make and use  liquid soap paste rather than bar soap because that would make it easier to portion it out in jars and add scent/taste as I go since others experience have been that taste/scent will fade in the bars. 

I think it was obsidian who recommended using peanut oil for tooth soap as that would make the most tasteless soap, but looking at the fatty acid profile it looks like It would be quite prone to rancidity. 

So does anybody have any experience with this? Maybe I would be better off using olive or almond oil instead since those are also quite tasteless and more stable?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 1, 2017)

I use 100% coconut oil LS (not the paste) -- further diluted 1:3, LS/water in a foamer. Makes a very mild tasting soap. I should, but I don't add flavor. Funny thing -- after a while you don't even notice the soapy taste. FYI Tooth Soap is really good for people with periodontal disease; bleeding gums. Soapers who've used it say their periodontist is amazed at the amount of improvement between visits. It's a good thing.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't know how you can use coconut soap for teeth, it tastes like vomit to me. Even a soap with 15% coconut has that nasty taste.

I think any high oleic soap would work well for a flavorless tooth soap. I used peanut because its what I had on hand but I bet the 100% HO safflower soap I have would work just as well.

I wouldn't want to use LS, for some reason it always smells rancid to me even when freshly made.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 2, 2017)

a lot of people that want to avoid fluoride toothpaste do brush their teeth with coconut oil!


----------



## artemis (Oct 2, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> a lot of people that want to avoid fluoride toothpaste do brush their teeth with coconut oil!


With coconut oil, yes. But not coconut oil soap. Coconut oil is the one that makes soap have that distinctly soapy taste.


----------



## Nao (Oct 2, 2017)

Now when you mention it obsidian, liquid soap does smell sort of off, I hoped the flavour would cover that up but maybe not. It wouldn't really be that bothersome to just rebatch bar soap and add flavour as I go either. 

While the subject is up, I've been using a bar of 20/80 coconut oil/olive oil soap up until now and olive oils seems to have an ability to kill , not only the lather, but the taste that coconut oil usually provides. I couldn't really taste much of a difference between that one and the other coconut-free test bars. Then again that particular bar was about a year old so that might not hold true to a younger bar.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm intrigued by the notion of dental soap. I can't help but wonder if Lorann flavoring oils would work for flavor, especially if you HP it and add the flavor after the lye is done. Temperature wise should be no issue, these are intended to be used in molten sugar. 

I'm going to try a tiny little batch of 100% peanut, with maybe a little baking soda added. DH might be a little more willing to try it if I can provide some acceptable flavor. He doesn't like mint or cinnamon, though. He might be okay with cherry or strawberry, and I've got both of those in the Lorann flavoring oils.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 4, 2017)

Lip balm flavor oils might work as well. A while back there was another thread about tooth soap (I think Earlene still uses a bar) but I don't know how much followup there was


----------



## artemis (Oct 4, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I'm intrigued by the notion of dental soap. I can't help but wonder if Lorann flavoring oils would work for flavor, especially if you HP it and add the flavor after the lye is done. Temperature wise should be no issue, these are intended to be used in molten sugar.
> 
> I'm going to try a tiny little batch of 100% peanut, with maybe a little baking soda added. DH might be a little more willing to try it if I can provide some acceptable flavor. He doesn't like mint or cinnamon, though. He might be okay with cherry or strawberry, and I've got both of those in the Lorann flavoring oils.


I use Lorann for peppermint in my soaps (my batches are small). It is not "peppermint flavored," but natural peppermint oil. The scent sticks really well in CP, but I didn't add any to my tooth soap, so I can't say if the flavor carries through. Next time, I'll try it.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 4, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I'm intrigued by the notion of dental soap. I can't help but wonder if Lorann flavoring oils would work for flavor, especially if you HP it and add the flavor after the lye is done. Temperature wise should be no issue, these are intended to be used in molten sugar.
> 
> I'm going to try a tiny little batch of 100% peanut, with maybe a little baking soda added. DH might be a little more willing to try it if I can provide some acceptable flavor. He doesn't like mint or cinnamon, though. He might be okay with cherry or strawberry, and I've got both of those in the Lorann flavoring oils.



Be aware that 100% peanut soap can take 2 or 3 days to fully set up enough to unmold. It will eventually get hard though.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Oct 4, 2017)

This is fascinating.  I've never thought of using soap as "tooth paste".  

A question; is there a reason one wouldn't use liquid soap paste instead of LS?


----------



## Nite Hawk (Oct 4, 2017)

one warning, if selling, some people are allergic to peanut oil...


----------



## Kittish (Oct 4, 2017)

Cool, I'll find out from DH what flavor he'd find most acceptable and add a drop or two of flavoring to the bar I make for him.

Thanks for the heads up, Obsidian. I kind of thought that would possibly be the case, peanut oil looks like it has a similar fatty acid profile to olive oil. 

Allergy issues have occurred to me already about using peanut oil. Heck, I know someone allergic to peanuts. I would never use peanut oil in a soap that I intended to sell or give away (aside from a very few people who I trust to be sensical). I'm just hoping for the best chances of convincing DH to at least try my latest weird idea, and reading through what I could find here seems to indicate that peanut oil yields a very flavorless soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 6, 2017)

Gini said:


> This is fascinating.  I've never thought of using soap as "tooth paste".  A question; is there a reason one wouldn't use liquid soap paste instead of LS?


Good question! From my own experience, using the paste to clean soiled areas on wooden kitchen doors & cabinets did a real good job until I realized it was taking off the finish.  Let "less is more" be your guide. Now I use diluted liquid hand soap -- further diluted at 1 part LS to 3 parts water in a foamer to clean just about everything.

Based on that, I'm thinking the LS paste may ruin tooth enamel so I use the foamer and it leaves my teeth, tongue & gums squeaky clean. I don't mind the soapy taste... I've gotten used to it... but next time I'm going to use mouth wash for the 3 parts liquid... that should take care of the taste.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Oct 10, 2017)

I thought that might be it.  Thanks


----------



## Alio (Jan 14, 2018)

I looked up peanut oil allergies and the allergens are in the protein portion which is removed in the oil separating process.  It should not be unsafe to use.  Has anyone ever heard of a real life reaction?  I wouldn't recommend drinking peanut oil liquid soap. It seems like if there were a protein trace amount, it would take quite a volume consumed to get a reaction.


----------



## Alio (Jan 14, 2018)

I've got about 3 gallons of peanut oil.  I've been brushing my teeth with a olive-coconut 80-20 KOH recipe.  It seems to work really well.  I'd like to find the recipe for the KOH peanut liquid even if I have to refrigerate a gallon or 2 for long term storage. I wonder if you can freeze it?


----------



## maya (Jan 15, 2018)

Alio said:


> I looked up peanut oil allergies and the allergens are in the protein portion which is removed in the oil separating process.  It should not be unsafe to use.  Has anyone ever heard of a real life reaction?  I wouldn't recommend drinking peanut oil liquid soap. It seems like if there were a protein trace amount, it would take quite a volume consumed to get a reaction.



Nope. It can and does take a microscopic amount of saponified peanut oil to cause a reaction.


----------



## Assaka (Apr 15, 2021)

Do you use oil because your teeth hurt? I have heard that it is used when the gums are inflamed or the teeth are sore. Just when I had a terrible toothache, the dentists advised me to rinse my mouth with such oils. Unfortunately, they didn't help me. I went to several specialists, but their advice did not help me. I only managed to solve this problem when I turned to https://perfectasmile.com/dental-implants/. Experts suggested a solution to my situation and said that such oils give a temporary effect. It will be better if you seek the advice of a dentist.


----------



## RDak (Apr 21, 2021)

Alio said:


> I've got about 3 gallons of peanut oil.  I've been brushing my teeth with a olive-coconut 80-20 KOH recipe.  It seems to work really well.  I'd like to find the recipe for the KOH peanut liquid even if I have to refrigerate a gallon or 2 for long term storage. I wonder if you can freeze it?


You can freeze it.


----------



## Harikharek (Oct 27, 2022)

I accidentally ran into this thread, and I’m curious what is dental soap? Honestly, it’s the first time I hear about something like that.
I googled the images, but the google output results showed me something like a regular soap bar with a toothbrush. I kinda have an idea of how supposed to work, but still. I have associations that I will brush my teeth with soap, which tastes like soap in the mouth.
Anyway, soon I will have an appointment at this dental clinic — The Healthy Smile - Bay Village Dentist -Jeffrey Gross DDS. I’ll ask them for more details about it. But I haven’t seen anything like that on their site. Maybe I am the only one who doesn’t see it?


----------



## artemis (Oct 27, 2022)

Harikharek said:


> I accidentally ran into this thread, and I’m curious what is dental soap? Honestly, it’s the first time I hear about something like that.



Try searching the forum for Tooth Soap. Lots of information and links to more information can be easily found that way.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 27, 2022)

Harikharek said:


> I accidentally ran into this thread, and I’m curious what is dental soap? Honestly, it’s the first time I hear about something like that.
> I googled the images, but the google output results showed me something like a regular soap bar with a toothbrush. I kinda have an idea of how supposed to work, but still. I have associations that I will brush my teeth with soap, which tastes like soap in the mouth.
> Anyway, soon I will have an appointment at this dental clinic — The Healthy Smile - Bay Village Dentist -Jeffrey Gross DDS. I’ll ask them for more details about it. But I haven’t seen anything like that on their site. Maybe I am the only one who doesn’t see it?


Well, it is a bar soap you brush your teeth with. Wet your brush, rub across soap, brush teeth.
You aren't going to find info on it on a dental site as its not a recommended product. 

I only used it for a short time, didn't see any positive results. Really think its more of a fad then anything. Stick with regular paste


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 27, 2022)

"Tooth Soap" has been a subject on every group I've participated in since 2004. Members who used it, and sold it, found periodontal disease improved and gums were healthier. It's a good thing. My sense of it was that even though it tastes a bit like soap you get used to it -- benefits outweigh the taste.  





__





						Toothpaste Soap Bar
					

Well, this is an interesting idea! Anyone else use a kind of soap for toothpaste? How is it? I’m intrigued!!  Full ingredient list: Organic Olive Oil, Water, Sodium Hydroxide (not present in final product), Aloe Vera, Essential oils (Orange & Peppermint)  Brushing Your Teeth with Soap? Try Tooth...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

